# Acheter un Ipad mini, lequel ?



## ma.v (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais votre avis sur l'Ipad mini. 
Je possède pour l'instant un Macbook Pro 17' dont j'apprécie beaucoup l'utilisation, mais qui s'avère encombrant quand je voyage et que je n'ai pas besoin de tout le contenu de mon ordinateur.
L'ipad mini me tente bien : quelle capacité conseillez-vous pour quelle utilisation ? Je pense l'utiliser notamment pour mail, internet, mais j'aurai bien sûr aussi un certain nombre de morceaux musicaux et de photographies. Et j'imagine que l'utilisation de différentes applications devient vite mangeuse d'espace.

Je penche plus pour le mini notamment parce que plus léger, plus maniable et plus facile à glisser dans un sac à mains que l'Ipad, mais pas d'écran retina... est-ce si embêtant ?

Quels conseils ou remarques pouvez-vous faire afin de guider mon choix ?

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## Lauange (7 Mai 2013)

32 go me paraît la taille la plus adapt&#279;e pour ton utilisation.


----------



## ARSyBi (7 Mai 2013)

Perso j'ai le mini 32go cellular.
Avec des petites appli comme oplayer tu peux y mettre des films sur ton ipad donc 32go ca se rempli vite ! puis les appli prenne aussi de la place donc je pense moi aussi que c'est le meilleur compromis ! (chose dû)

Perso j'ai l'iphone 5 et l'ipad mini sans écran rétina ca me choque pas le moins du monde, et pour avoir tester les deux l'ipad mini est vraiment nomade pas trop lourd à porter....vraiment pratique ! ( mais du coup pour le net, taper des textes etc c'est plus petit peut etre moins agréable que sur un ipad....)


----------



## ma.v (7 Mai 2013)

C'est vrai que pour l'instant je ne suis pas vraiment habituée à l'utilisation d'applications, et je n'ai donc pas la notion du nombre et de la place de celles que je pourrais avoir sur mon Ipad, mais j'ai cru voir sur celui d'un ami que cela va assez vite ! Je vous remercie pour vos réponses qui me confirment que 32 GO est un minimum.... 

Quant à la taille de l'écran, je l'ai trouvée raisonnable quand même, mais je vais bien sûr retourner les voir avant de me décider... c'est vrai qu'il est très tentant d'avoir un appareil qui tient dans la main !

Je pense le prendre en blanc, mais certains disent que l'écran étant en fond noir, la délimitation entre le cadre et l'écran est gênant... cela est-t-il vraiment gênant à terme ?

Merci en tous cas pour vos réponses et n'hésitez pas si vous avez d'autres remarques...


----------



## ARSyBi (10 Mai 2013)

Jamais eu ce problème moi qui est le blanc....

Je confirme les ipad prennent vite de la place....

Heureusement que j'ai 32GO c'est bien pratque pour charger ses films à la maison et les regarder en voyage !


----------



## tboy (11 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Concernant la taille, je suis du même avis: 32g minimum. 
J'ai tjrs trouvé que 16g était largement suffisant et bien force est d'avouer que ce n'est plus le cas. J'ai récemment dû effacer des applis et/ou videos parce que je n'avais plus de place  
Par contre, je ne suis tjrs pas sûr du choix entre ipad et ipad mini. Je reviens justement d'un magasin où les deux étaient en démo l'un à côté de l'autre. Les vidéos sont quand même plus agréable à regarder sur le grand. Idem pour le surf. Pour le reste, je n'ai pas su tester beaucoup puisque ce sont des comptes de démo. 
Pour voyager, la légèreté et la petitesse sont des avantages du mini, certes, mais ce ne sont pas des handicaps non plus pour l'iPad normal. On a utilisé ceux-ci pendant des années en voyage, et en ventant leurs mérites!

Peut-être que "l'iPad5" sera idéalement plus léger, et plus petit (en gardant la même taille d'écran mais des bords plus petits comme le design du mini). 

Bref, attends de voir ce qui va être annoncé le mois prochain, non ? Moi j'ai réussi à ne pas craquer pour le 5 tout à l'heure


----------



## ma.v (13 Mai 2013)

Tout le monde me confirme que 32 Go est vraiment l'idéal, je vais donc rester là dessus. Et ce sera donc un blanc, merci pour votre retour.

Vous pensez qu'on aura des nouvelles sur les nouveaux produits apple dès le mois prochain ?? C'est vrai que je ne me suis pas jetée sur l'ipad le trouvant jusqu'ici trop "encombrant",  car mon ordinateur principal étant un portable, c'est lui que j'emporte lorsque j'ai un sac ou une valise en plus. L'Ipad mini se glissera quant à lui dans mon sac à mains et ça c'est cool ! Et comme je pars à la fin du mois pour quelques semaines, j'aurais fait cet achat avant mon départ... mais comme cela reste une somme je ne veux pas non plus me précipiter... après cela va tellement vite que tous les produits achetés sont vite dépassés et il faut bien se décider un jour !

Et côté étuis ? Je ne veux pas de la Smart cover qui ne protège que l'écran et sur laquelle je n'ai pas vu que de bons commentaires. Avez-vous essayé les housses OZAKI type Folio (o!coat) ou BELKIN ? J'aime bien le côté 'livre', mais cela n'alourdit pas trop la bête ?

Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## n0zkl3r (17 Mai 2013)

Vous me faites hésiter, j'envisage l'achat d'un iPad mini Wi-Fi 16 Go (partage de connexion avec mon smartphone en déplacement), mais ça sera 90% un usage domestique à savoir les apps sociales les plus courantes (Facebook, Twitter, Skype et Instagram), apps d'infos, le surf, le mail et un peu de musique/vidéo/photo, entendez par là, une petit bibliothèque musicale avec mes morceaux du moment, 1-2 films (que je changerais une fois regardé dans le fond de mon lit) et quelques photos/vidéos basiques pour publier sur Facebook (et encore, c'est à l'occasion, je ferais rarement des photos/vidéos avec mon iPad mini). Voir 2-3 petits jeux style Angry Birds.

Pour vous dire, j'ai un smartphone 16 Go, il est rempli à moitié à peine ! Pourtant, il y a des photos, vidéos, apps, jeux, ... Je ne suis pas un grand consommateur et j'aime trier le contenu de mon téléphone afin d'avoir que ce que j'utilise/écoute/regarde.

Un 16 Go fera-t-il l'affaire ou les apps que je cite sont vraiment très gourmandes sur l'iPad mini ?

Et surtout, n'est-ce pas trop tard pour acheter l'iPad mini ? S'il faut attendre 1-2 mois pour le nouveau modèle, j'attends ! Si c'est pour attendre l'automne, c'est trop tard...


----------



## Siciliano (17 Mai 2013)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> mais ça sera 90% un usage domestique...



Donc si c'est domestique et que tu vas rester à la maison, je trouve que t'as pas forcément besoin de plus de 16 Go.
J'ai un 16 Go et je stream tout sur mon iPad (Partage de la bibliothèque iTunes avec mon iMac, partage des vidéos avec AirVideo avec l'iMac aussi, etc.).
Si par le plus grand des hasards, il venait à être plein à cause des Apps, tant pis, je supprime les Apps et je sais qu'elles seront dans iTunes au pire, donc pas besoin de tout retélécharger dans l'iPad. Juste besoin de synchro.
J'ai iCloud d'activé avec partage photo, donc quelques photos et quelques playlists quand même dans iTunes. Et 16 me suffisent. 
Après, pour un vrai nomade, je pense pas.


----------



## n0zkl3r (19 Mai 2013)

Oui en effet, l'iPad mini sera essentiellement utilisé à la maison et quand je vois que j'utilise 8 Go sur 16 de mon smartphone, j'me dis que j'aurais assez (j'aime bien trié et avoir que ce que j'utilise/écoute/regarde).

Sinon, c'est le moment d'acheter l'iPad mini pour vous ? J'suis pas sur 1 mois près (va y avoir une conférence il me semble), mais pas envie d'attendre l'automne.


----------



## ma.v (22 Mai 2013)

Ca y est, j'ai mon nouveau joujou : un Ipad mini blanc de 32 GO. J'ai commencé à synchroniser mes données, et 32 GO ne sont vraiment pas de trop ! 
Merci encore pour vos conseils.


----------



## diegue (26 Mai 2013)

C'est vraiment ce que j'attendais : le bon format (7" trop étroit en général), le poids, la finesse, et la mobilité avec la 3G.
Pages et Numbers pour iPad valent office.
Pour essayer je viens de commander via Amazon un clavier Bleutooth Sharon à 29,99. Je pense que ça peut être utile notamment avec les flèches de direction quand on veut insérer, sélectionner, etc


----------



## koalasniper (26 Mai 2013)

L'iPad mini est vraiment un bon format, pour les nomades c'est parfait, on ne le sent presque pas dans un sac. 

Pour ce qui est du type: wifi/cellulaire, il ne faut pas oublier la fonction partage de connexion (iPhone ou autre mobile). Ce qui, de plus, évite un forfait supplémentaire. 

Ensuite, pour la taille, si on prend en compte le fait d'avoir internet partout, avec iTunes Match et de nombreux autres services on peut dématérialisé sa musique. 


Bref pour moi, le mini de base est largement suffisant. À mon sens la différence de prix entre les modèles est trop importante et ne vaut pas le coup.


----------



## diegue (26 Mai 2013)

koalasniper a dit:


> ....
> Pour ce qui est du type: wifi/cellulaire, il ne faut pas oublier la fonction partage de connexion (iPhone ou autre mobile). Ce qui, de plus, évite un forfait supplémentaire.


Avant j'utilisais mon iPhone comme modem : c'est vite un peu "pain in the ass" ! J'ai un forfait SFR Dual que je trouve très bien et abordable. Il est clair que si on habite Paris il y a de + en + de wifi gratuits, notamment dans les cafés, et qui ne sont pas plus chers !


----------



## izoong (26 Mai 2013)

De mon coté, un mini en cellulaire avec les fonctions de cloud me permettent d'éviter l'engorgement des 16 go. musique via le cloud film via le wifi, les plus gros fichiers ne restent jamais longtemps en locale. Ensuite je ne joue pas beaucoup avec mon ipad qui me sert essentiellement de machine à écrire évoluée donc pour mon utilisation de bureautique les 16 Go sont suffisant.


----------



## matth03 (28 Mai 2013)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Perso j'ai le mini 32go cellular.
> Avec des petites appli comme oplayer tu peux y mettre des films sur ton ipad donc 32go ca se rempli vite ! puis les appli prenne aussi de la place donc je pense moi aussi que c'est le meilleur compromis ! (chose dû)
> 
> Perso j'ai l'iphone 5 et l'ipad mini sans écran rétina ca me choque pas le moins du monde, et pour avoir tester les deux l'ipad mini est vraiment nomade pas trop lourd à porter....vraiment pratique ! ( mais du coup pour le net, taper des textes etc c'est plus petit peut etre moins agréable que sur un ipad....)



Bonjour, j'ai aussi un iphone5 et un ipad 3, je me pose la question de remplacer mon ipad par un mini pour sa facilité de transport et donc son utilisation plus facile. Par contre je me pose la question si regarder la TV sur le mini est vraiment gênant ou on s'y fait ? Certains on déjà essayé ?


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mai 2013)

matth03 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai aussi un iphone5 et un ipad 3, je me pose la question de remplacer mon ipad par un mini pour sa facilité de transport et donc son utilisation plus facile. Par contre je me pose la question si regarder la TV sur le mini est vraiment gênant ou on s'y fait ? Certains on déjà essayé ?





Tous les jours et aucun problème! 
Je travaille de nuit en poste isolé, je peux donc transporter l'iPad et donc la Tv partout, et le matin pour dormir il m'arrive de regarder des émissions en replay...


Je ne souhaite plus revenir à un écran plus grand.


----------



## Maxoubx (28 Mai 2013)

juste le retina me manque sur mon mini ...


----------



## diegue (29 Mai 2013)

Je confirme avec l'appli de ton opérateur tu peux voir très bien les chaines. Pour un 7/8" le retina ne me manque pratiquement pas. En revanche sur l'iPad je ne le conçois pas sans retina !


----------



## matth03 (29 Mai 2013)

diegue a dit:


> Je confirme avec l'appli de ton opérateur tu peux voir très bien les chaines. Pour un 7/8" le retina ne me manque pratiquement pas. En revanche sur l'iPad je ne le conçois pas sans retina !



Mais il existe aussi des appli sans avoir besoin d'opérateur pour la TV non ?


----------



## diegue (29 Mai 2013)

matth03 a dit:


> Mais il existe aussi des appli sans avoir besoin d'opérateur pour la TV non ?


Bien sûr il y a des applis et des podcasts


----------

